# Interior tricep head



## forum9351 (Mar 15, 2007)

What are some good lifts I can do to isolate the interior tricep head near the elbow joint?


----------



## Witchblade (Mar 15, 2007)

Don't think you need that kind of isolation work. Focus on the compounds and maybe add in an isolation exercise.

Compound favs: dips, close grip bench.
Isolation favs: skullcrushers, overhead extensions


----------



## kinkery (Mar 15, 2007)

Focus on dips(go down enough so your feeling it). also do skullcrushers and end your tricep workout with one arm overhead extensions(feel the pain). alos make sure you flex your triceps at the top of each to make sure your recruiting all the fibers.


----------



## forum9351 (Mar 15, 2007)

some great info, thanks guys


----------

